# Chateau de Bagnac



## Infraredd

This fairy tale Chateau is situated in the Haute Vienne, Dept 87 above Limoges. It's easy to find and quite spectacular. Loft to rot 1949 it still has some amazingly extravagant carvings which only highlight how much money must have been spent on it . 
There are some great pictures of how it used to be here
http://www.abandoned-france.org/history-chateau-de-bagnac.html
It's a great place to spend an afternoon if you don't mind the nosy sheep or the fact that what was once the front lawn is now the farmers dung heap.

Les pictures

Pigeonnier aka dovecote




2 Chateau de Bagnac igeonnier by Infraredd, on Flickr

Impressive isn't it




Chateau de Bagnac 03 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Bagnac 01 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside




Chateau de Bagnac 05 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Bagnac 06 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Bagnac 09 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Bagnac 11 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Chapel with mountain of cow residue visible through the door




Chateau de Bagnac 12 by Infraredd, on Flickr

How this stays intact I don't know




Chateau de Bagnac 13 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Font I think




Chateau de Bagnac 15 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Balcony for important guests to observe mass




Chateau de Bagnac 17 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Ceiling at the Altar end




Chateau de Bagnac 18 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Can't get workmanship like this at B&Q




Chateau de Bagnac 20 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Looking up through the ceiling




Chateau de Bagnac 22 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Billiard room




Chateau de Bagnac 23 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Stuff like this all over the place




Chateau de Bagnac 25 by Infraredd, on Flickr

In a land of woodworm and termites I really didn't fancy going any further up this oak spiral staircase. There are 2 of these - another runs up the side of the chapel. Maybe if I wasn't on my own or so fat....




Chateau de Bagnac 27 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Looking down




Chateau de Bagnac 28 by Infraredd, on Flickr

This part is very grand and must have looked amazing




Chateau de Bagnac 29 by Infraredd, on Flickr




Chateau de Bagnac 31 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Anti room to a bedroom I think - bedroom has collapsed




Chateau de Bagnac 32 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Wouldn't want to be under this lot when it goes




Chateau de Bagnac 33 by Infraredd, on Flickr

That's the tower with the spiral staircase




Chateau de Bagnac 34 by Infraredd, on Flickr

The carved stone plinth top in the foreground held up the roof of those impressive stairs




Chateau de Bagnac 35 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Lots of doors like this




Chateau de Bagnac 36 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Inside the big tower




Chateau de Bagnac 38 by Infraredd, on Flickr

From the tower window




Chateau de Bagnac 40 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Entrance to the Chapel almost intact apart from Jesus head! Probably on someones mantlepiece




Chateau de Bagnac 42 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Room without a view




Chateau de Bagnac 44 by Infraredd, on Flickr

Full set here
http://www.flickr.com/photos/infraredd/sets/72157637057864893/

Thanks for looking


----------



## cunningplan

That is stunning, thanks for posting


----------



## flyboys90

Great pics,an awesome building and amazing the stained glass has survived.


----------



## LittleOz

Ahh oui, c'est tres bon, magnifique.


----------



## Catmandoo

Top report!!


----------



## gingerwonder

Proper fairy castle - my daughter would love to live there! Not sure my diy is that good though


----------



## UrbanX

That is out of this world! Amazing! 
Fantastic pics as usual!


----------

